# Coilover/Suspension Madness 2017 - Solo Werks / ST / KW / 034 - @ EuroCollective



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*COILOVER MADNESS IS BACK!!!!! @ eurocollective*

*The staff at eurocollective is proud to offer you the best pricing on all the suspension options we carry starting from $499 USD shipped within the lower 48 states!*










*Solo Werks S1 Coilovers MSRP $599+shipping - eurocollective price from $499 shipped! (lower 48 states)*

*Solo Werks S1 Coilover System Highlights:*

Gold Plated Housings for superb corrosion resistance
Black anodized spring perches - double lock ring design
Platform Specific Spring Rates and Matched Valving
Front 35-55mm (1.4-2.2") Lowering Range*
Rear 35-70mm (1.4-2.75") Lowering Range*
Includes shortened Sway Bar End links (if required)
3 year Limited Warranty
Indivudual replacement parts available

The Solo Werks S1 coilovers are setup like a Factory Sport Suspension - a great balance between handling and ride comfort - with the added bonus of threaded bodies enabling you to personalize the lowering to your tastes! We have sold literally hundreds of these systems across multiple platforms and brands with extremely happy customers!










*$$$PM FOR QUOTE!!!! - ST Coilover kit MSRP $916.99+Shipping - eurocollective price PM FOR QUOTE$$$*

*ST X Height Adjustable Coilover Highlights:*

Optimally adjusted, sporty and comfortable Tuning
TÜV-tested lowering range
Galvanized Threaded Strut Bodies
Individually height adjustable
Twin Tube Dampers
High-quality components for long life
Optimally adjusted, sporty and comfortable Tuning
Comprehensive documentation for ease of use
5 Year Warranty
Made In Germany
Spanner Wrench(s)*
Installation Instructions*
Owners Pack inc decals & adjusters*
High Quality Packaging
* (Contents may vary dependent on vehicle design)

*ST XTA Height & Rebound Adjustable Coilover Highlights:*

Latest damping technology for maximum longevity
Reduced system friction for effective damping adjustment
Individual lowering within the TÜV-tested adjustment range
Front and rear axle (when possible) with thread adjustment
Galvanized coilover struts with additional coating for an optimized corrosion protection
Complete solution with adjustable spring plate, race spring system and bumpers with dust protection
Aluminum adjustable uniball top mounts (when possible)
Scaled camber adjustment (optionally also caster)
Externally adjustable damping
High-quality components for long life
Optimally adjusted, sporty and comfortable Tuning
Comprehensive documentation for ease of use
5 Year Warranty
Made In Germany
Spanner Wrench(s)*
Installation Instructions*
Owners Pack inc decals & adjusters*
High Quality Packaging
* (Contents may vary dependent on vehicle design)

*We also offer ST sway bars, lowering springs & shock/spring combos.*
The ST's are produced by KW as their entry level brand (think VW=ST to Audi=KW), and use the same tuning, shock absorbers and springs, but have a heavy gold zinc plating for corrosion resistance and a five year warranty. They are a great setup for those of you looking for a bit more aggressive handling than the Solo Werks (ie stiffer than the Solo's).










*$$$PM FOR QUOTE!!!! - KW Coilovers Variant 1, Variant 2, Variant 3, Street Comfort, Clubsport & More - MSRP Starting at $1499+shipping - eurocollective price PM FOR QUOTE$$$*

*KW Coilover Highlights*

Options for Preset Dampening, Rebound Adjustable, Rebound and Compression adjustable Shocks/Dampers
Individually height adjustable
TÜV-tested lowering range
Stainless Steel Construction
High-quality components for long life
Comprehensive documentation for ease of use
Lifetime Warranty!!!!
Made In Germany

The KW kits are the top of the line units on the market, with dampening options to fit almost every need. KW is the only company on the market that their primary function is Coilover systems (i.e. they do not offer exhausts, or wheels, or grills). They are the also the only company that has their own in house 7 post chassis dyno to properly setup a vehicle from not only their engineers personal preference, but from a vehicle harmonic/dynamic perspective.










We offer the full line of 034 Motorsport strut mounts, control arms, sway bars and all their other suspension components. Email us for a quote [email protected]

*PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Here's some info on the ST coilover features. 

Shoot us an email for info on your specific vehicle. [email protected]*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KW Variant 1 Coilovers*
The KW Variant 1 "inox-line" coilover kit is our entry model for increased driving pleasure with an attractive and individually adjustable lowering. Due to its high-quality finish, the use of struts made from stainless steel, corrosion resistant springs and bump stops as well as compatible components stands for long driving pleasure - not just the car's life.

*Continuous lowering*
With the KW Variant 1 coilover you can achieve maximum lowering in the TÜV-tested adjustment range. Depending on the vehicle model variance ranges between 30 to 70mm or 50 to 90mm. Even after years of use you can easily adjust the height due to the dirt resistant trapezoid thread and composite collar. Lowering at the front axle is made using our one piece composite height adjuster, on the rear axle this is the same unless the car has a seperate spring and shock absorber. The supplied rear height adjuster sits either above or below the rear spring. 

*The benchmark for tuning fans*
KW Variant 1 "inox-line" coilover satisfies the sporty driver with its harmonic basic setup. For each vehicle our engineers develop a specific damper setup and spring rate to increase the driving pleasure with optimal balance of sportiness and practicality. In the end, you are not just buying any coilover, but a KW coilover which has been developed specifically for your particular vehicle. As a manufacturer , KW uses only its own resources, high quality components , and the same damper technology as high-volume manufacturers. With the KW coilovers Variant 1 "inox-line", rolling motions of the body will be reduced during compression giving you the benefit of genuine directness and sportier handling while driving.

*Trust In Our Experience*
We are the market leader and innovator of individual suspension solutions for road and racetracks for more than 15 years. Car drivers, automotive manufacturers , and tuners all around the world rely on our KW coilovers "Made in Germany". Each KW coilover kit, developed and manufactured in the Swabian town Fichtenberg, is subject to extensive stress tests during production to meet the high standards of our KW quality management.

Optimally pre-adjusted
Sporty and comfortable dampening technology
Stainless steel technology "inox-line"
Individually height adjustable
TÜV-tested adjustment range
Ready to install complete solution
High quality components for a long durability
Complete documentation for easy handling
Setup - Factory pre-configured damping setup

The KW Variant 1 "inox-line" coilover has a vehicle-specific, fixed configured damper setup. The spring and damper match perfectly, allowing you to experience an optimized balance of sportiness and comfort while driving.
Even with full load and maximum axle loads, the dampers always work with a sporty characteristic. Tuning fans whose focus are "Show & Shine" events are interested in the KW Variant 1 "inox-line".

*PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Here is a sample image of the KW H.A.S (height adjustable spring) system for the C7 A6. Works in conjunction with your factory dampers. 

Be sure to email us at [email protected] if there are any questions! 
*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Here is a YouTube video of how the KW valve technology works. 






If you would like a quote on any of the KW, ST products simply email or PM us for a quote [email protected]

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you for the orders, messages & emails over the weekend. All orders over the weekend are shipping today & tracking emailed by days end! 

Let us know if there are any questions about our products we offer or if there is something else you are looking for!

EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This video may not apply to your particular application but it shows some of the ingenuity and technology used by KW. Pretty cool if you ask me!






If you would like a quote on any of the KW, ST products (we offer their entire product lines) simply email or PM us for a quote [email protected]

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Good day Vortex! 

Just in case some of you did not know, ST has an affordable coilover kit with top mounts that also has rebound adjustability! (Available for most Audi/Volkswagen applications - please contact us to verify)*

*KW Engineering: Exclusive for ST suspension*

The high-quality ST XTA coilover is based on the twin-tube damping principle of low friction combined with pressure-resistant damper housings. Manufactured directly at KW, a mono block guide and seal package reduces the friction of the damper as well as protecting it against corrosion and dirt. Each galvanized strut is sealed multiple times to ensure maximum longevity in ALL weather conditions.


Latest damping technology for maximum longevity
Reduced system friction for effective damping adjustment
Individual lowering within the TÜV-tested adjustment range
Front and rear axle (when possible) with thread adjustment
Galvanized coilover struts with additional coating for an optimized corrosion protection
Complete solution with adjustable spring plate, race spring system and bumpers with dust protection
Aluminum adjustable uniball top mounts (when possible)
Scaled camber adjustment (optionally also caster)
Externally adjustable damping



















*If you would like a quote on any of the KW, ST products (we offer their entire product lines) simply email or PM us for a quote [email protected]

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks for keeping the orders & inquires coming! 

Feel free to ask us any questions about your suspension needs! *


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Morning Bump*

*If you would like a quote on any of the KW, ST products (we offer their entire product lines) simply email or PM us for a quote [email protected]

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KW Street Comfort Coilovers*
If your original suspension is too hard for your everyday life , or dislike the comfort of your installed aftermarket suspension kit , then the KW Street Comfort sport suspension is the perfect solution for better driving comfort. It combines a minimal lowering that's within the vehicle-specific adjustment range of 10 to 40 mm with a comfort-oriented damper setup developed by KW test engineers from numerous test runs in everyday life and on our KW 7-post rig.

*Suspension too hard? KW Street Comfort is the answer*
Whether its long trips on the motorway, or many miles on country roads, with KW Street Comfort coilovers you can enjoy a comfortable setup. The shorter KW damper housings enable a comfortable setup despite the lowering. The KW Street Comfort coilovers include comfort-oriented damping and spring characteristics which are perfectly adjusted to each other. Additionally the KW Street Comfort coilovers allow you to individually adjust the rebound damping to suit your driving style and your sense of comfort.

*Adjustable comfort - "no more hard times"*
With KW Street Comfort coilovers you can influence the handling and comfort by the individually adjustable rebound damping. With 16 precise clicks, you can adjust the KW dampers to a be more comfortable or a little firmer without affecting the compression damping. By increasing the rebound force with the adjustment wheel, the body movements are reduced giving you more direct steering and cornering stability. If you change to bigger wheels than the wheel / tire combination that came from the car manufacturer, you can adapt the rebound damping to the driving behavior of your car and your new alloy rims perfectly. You can also reduce the rebound forces with a few clicks to gain even more comfort - just as you have always desired from a sport suspension.

*Lowering of 10 to 40 mm*
The KW Street Comfort coilovers made of stainless steel technology "inox-line" enable a vehicle-specific lowering within the TÜV-tested adjustment range of 10 to 40 mm. So you do not have to accept a fixed lowering of a conventional spring kit any more. Due to the delicate processing and use of high quality components, the KW Street Comfort coilover struts in stainless steel are 100 percent corrosion-resistant and have an unlimited life.

The functioning of the lowering in connection with the dirt resistant trapezoid thread and the composite collar will not be affected even after many years of driving. With the individual lowering adjustment range, you can emphasize the sportiness of your vehicle visually.
Stainless steel technology "inox-line"

Minimum lowering
TÜV-tested adjustment range
High quality components for a long life
Comfort-oriented damper setup
Adjustable rebound damping
Setup - Adjustable rebound damping with 16 clicks.

KW Street Comfort coilovers are produced to focus solely on your driving pleasure. That´s why our test engineers are testing on numerous freeways and country roads for you. The KW Street Comfort coilovers are suitable for all frequent travellers and families who want to combine the pleasure of minimal lowering and driving comfort.










*If you would like a quote on any of the KW, ST products (we offer their entire product lines) simply email or PM us for a quote [email protected]

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a personalized quote send us a PM or email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by 9-5 pacific time!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We have just received a large stocking order of KW & ST coilovers! Most applications are in-stock & ready to ship. For the ones that are out of stock we have another shipment arriving the first week in March. *

*For a personalized quote send us a PM or email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by 9-5 pacific time!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KW Coilover Factory Mail-in Rebate - Valid on purchases until April 30th, 2017 *

*Variant 1 - $100 mail-in rebate
Variant 2 - $125 mail-in rebate
Variant 3 - $150 mail-in rebate
ClubSport - $200 mail-in rebate
Street Comfort - $125 mail-in rebate
KW H.A.S - $75 mail-in rebate*










*If you would like a quote on any of the KW, ST products (we offer their entire product lines) simply email or PM us for a quote [email protected]

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KW Clubsport Coilovers + ST Swaybars + more goodies = FUN from EuroCollective!*

Need a complete overhaul or upgrade? We can help!

Hit us up on PM or email and we can get you what you need :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you for the orders over the weekend! *

*For a personalized quote send us a PM or email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by 9-5 pacific time!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Don't forget the KW factory mail-in rebate ends April 30th. *










*For a personalized quote send us a PM or email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by 9-5 pacific time!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Monday Vortex!

All orders from the weekend have shipped out and tracking emailed! 

Be sure to email or message us for a quote for the best KW & ST prices around!

Just another reminder, the KW Coilover rebate is only valid until purchases made up until April 30, 2017 *

*Here is a photo of the NEW KW ClubSport Coilover kit for the TT RS*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote: PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KW Coilover Factory Mail-in Rebate - Ends April 30th! *










*For a personalized quote send us a PM or email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by 9-5 pacific time!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you for the wonderful response and orders over this month! If you are looking for more performance out of your suspension we have something to fit your budget! Solo-Werks, ST & KW*

*KW Coilover Factory Mail-in Rebate - Ends April 30th! *










*For a personalized quote send us a PM or email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by 9-5 pacific time!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Only 7 days left to take advantage of the KW factory mail-in rebate!*

*KW Coilover Rebates*
*V1 - $100 mail-in rebate
V2 - $125 mail-in rebate
V3 - $150 mail-in rebate
Street Comfort - $125 mail-in rebate
Club Sport - $200 mail-in rebate
H.A.S kit - $75 mail-in rebate
Valid on purchases up until April 30th, 2017*

*For a personalized quote send us a PM or email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you to everyone that took part in the KW Consumer Rebate! It was a great success! Now on to the next sale, the ST Suspensions consumer rebate!*










*We are happy to announce the kick off of the annual ST Suspensions consumer mail-in rebate! 

ST X Coilovers - height adjustable - $100 mail-in rebate
ST XTA Coilovers - height & rebound adjustable with top plates - $150 mail-in rebate
ST Sway Bar SETS - $100 mail-in rebate
ST Lowering Springs - $50 mail-in rebate

As always, we will have the best prices around so please contact us at [email protected] or IM us the following information so we can give you a quote. *

*Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you for the orders over the weekend! All tracking will be updated by the end of the day.

Now is the time to take advantage of the ST factory mail-in rebate and save up to an additional $150!

If you are looking for an entry level kit or a full on race kit we have something that will work for you. 

Solo Werks, ST & KW *

*As always, we will have the best prices around so please contact us at [email protected] or IM us the following information so we can give you a quote.*

*Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Only 6 weeks left to take advantage of the ST factory mail in-rebate! Save up to an additional $150 off our already low prices! *

*ST X Coilovers - height adjustable - $100 mail-in rebate
ST XTA Coilovers - height & rebound adjustable with top plates - $150 mail-in rebate
ST Sway Bar SETS - $100 mail-in rebate
ST Lowering Springs - $50 mail-in rebate*

*As always, we will have the best prices around so please contact us at [email protected] or IM us the following information so we can give you a quote.*

*Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*10 more days left to take advantage of the ST factory mail-in rebate of up to an additional $150 off. 

If your not looking for ST, we also offer the entire lineup from KW Automotive, Solo-Werks & 034 Motorsport!

If you would like a quote on any of the KW, ST or 034 products simply email or PM us for a quote [email protected]

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective

*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We are the source for KW Suspensions, ST Suspensions, Solo-Werks Suspensions & 034 Motorsports suspension components!* 

*PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*In the upcoming weeks we will be closing this thread and posting a more comprehensive one outlining all of our suspension products & brands! 

In the mean time feel free to contact us with the info below for a quote on what your looking for and we will be glad to help!*

*PM, email [email protected] us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote on KW or ST coilovers, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote on any ST or KW Suspension products send us a PM or email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!

**If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote on ST or KW suspensions send us a PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote on KW or ST suspensions, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Be sure to like & share our Facebook Page

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote on ST or KW Suspensions, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote on ST or KW suspensions, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For a quote on ST or KW suspensions, PM, email [email protected] or Call us with your vehicle information (copy and paste works great!!!):

Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1/2/3/4/5/6/7, B5, B6, B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC)
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:

If you find a lower price from an authorized dealer simply let us know and we will match or beat it!

We are the only company outside of the manufactures with factory trained staff for KW/ST & Solo Werks.

Thanks!
eurocollective*


----------

